# A convertire



## DRAGONAMAYER

HOLA, MUCHO AGRADECERÉ SUS COMENTARIOS. DE NUEVO MI TEXTO EN UN CONTEXTO RELIGIOSO:

"Il digiuno é una forma di penitenza per aiutarci a convertire la nostra vita a Dio"

El ayuno es una forma de penitencia para ayudarnos a acercar nuestra vida a Dios?

GRACIAS,


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse orientar


----------



## zipp404

DRAGONAAMAYER:  ¿Cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

GRACIAS POR RESPONDER

LA PREGUNTA SERÍA ¿CUAL ES LA MEJOR ACEPCIÓN DE CONVERTIRE EN ESTE CONTEXTO: ME SUGIRIERON ORIENTAR, LO CUAL ME PARECE MUY BIEN, ALGUNA OTRA SUGERENCIA?

"Il digiuno é una forma di penitenza per aiutarci a convertire la nostra vita a Dio"

gracias y saludos


----------



## elena73

Il testo italiano, mi sembra, usa il verbo ''convertire'' in modo un po' improprio. Lo siento 
Creo que no estamos tratando de encontrar una traducciòn, sino que estamos buscando un sentido (en italiano tambien).


----------



## infinite sadness

Dragona, de nada.

Elena73, trattandosi di cose di chiesa, è probabile che sia una traduzione dal latino. Il dizionario latino tra i primi significati di convertire riporta: "volgere, girare". In italiano moderno direi "orientare", nel senso di "girare qualcosa verso una direzione".


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Dragona, de nada.
> 
> Elena73, trattandosi di cose di chiesa, è probabile che sia una traduzione dal latino. Il dizionario latino tra i primi significati di convertire riporta: "volgere, girare". In italiano moderno direi "orientare", nel senso di "girare qualcosa verso una direzione".


Sì, infatti. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## 0scar

Si en italiano suena raro entonces habría que dejarlo así también en castellano: _...convertir nuestra vida a Dios..._


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Si en italiano suena raro entonces habría que dejarlo así también en castellano: _...convertir nuestra vida a Dios..._


 
No encuentro _rara_ ninguna de las dos versiones, ni italiana, ni castellana.
¡¿Será?!


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Creo infinite sadness "le diÓ al clavo" como decimos en espaÑol
gracias a todos


----------



## 0scar

Yo creo_ convertire_ es literal, y significa convertirse de poco creyente a muy creyente, Suena raro porque normalmente uno se convierte de una religión a otra, en este caso uno se convierte dentro de la propia religión, el ayuno serviría para pasar de una vida casi atea a una más dedicada a Dios.


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

gracias oscar


----------



## Tomby

En el Diccionario latino-español "Spes" aparece dicho verbo como "volver". Entonces, de acuerdo con las respuestas #6 (Infinite) y #11 (Oscar), yo diría:
"El ayuno es una forma de penitencia para ayudarnos a volver nuestra vida a Dios".
No obstante la traducción encuentro algo _rara_ o _forzada_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Dragonamayer,

Por favor respeta nuestras reglas sobre la composición de mensajes: 





> El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso  correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio. Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.


Regla 11.

Muchas gracias 

Laura
_Moderatrice_



Memorandum:
---> Le regole / Las reglas <---


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Perdón, ya revisé bien las reglas.
Saludos
Dragonamayer


----------

